# Turbo Question?



## Lil_Chucky (Jan 22, 2005)

How does a Garrett Gt42/45R Ball Bearing Turbo do with a 2.0L SR20DET with a SR20DE tranny, pushing 800hp?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

WAY too big. I mean, entirely too big.

To put it in perspective, MOST 4cyl professional drag race teams use GT40 turbos.

Biggest you should go and still be decently streetable is GT35R. even then you won't make full boost until 5krpm or later.


----------

